# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Shehbaz Sharif ties knot with Tehmina Durrani

## imported_admin

DUBAI: President Pakistan Muslim League (N) Shehbaz Sharif has wedded to Tehmina Durani. 

The wedding ceremony was carried out at a residence of Ms Durranis father Shakir-Ullah Durrani in Dubai. 

This is third time for both of them to tie nuptial knot, who are currently spending their connubial life in America

Prior to his marriage with Ms Durrani Shehbaz Sharif had divorced his second wife Ms Aliya. Tehmina had joined Nawaz League after her separation from Ghulam Mustafa Khar.

----------


## Majid

Hopefully he will be looking forward to Fourth one also :mrgreen:

----------


## Payal

what's the catch ? i mean why media 's higlighting this persons marriage. he looks like a flirt to me, girls, stay away from him! :mrgreen:

----------


## zebijns

* Payal Kissi k baray janay baghair aesay comments nehein daitay  U know who He Is?
/
/
/
/
/
/
//
/
/
/
/
/
/
//
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
dont be sad,meri party ka banda hai,hahahahahahahahahahah )*

----------


## snaz

ho ho ho
get ready for another Tehmina Durrani Book on ths insides of the Sharif Family

----------


## sabah

everyone has right to happiness..after all this suffering ms. Durani deserves the happiness..to its fullest extent..in our culture..the guys can do whatever they want and when it comes to woman doing the same thing i.e. marring again..the society shows its narrow mindiness and it conserve ideas..due to woman like durrani..the face of the earht is slowly changing in terms of woman suffering...!..i give her five starts..!! :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

welcome here sabah  :Smile: 

do't you think this is political stuff ? i doubt that they married for the best interests of their political careers. society ain't they, we are society, according to this thread, both of them married for the third time. so rights are flowed quite evenly here, wouldn't you agree?

regarding the right to have 4 wives, well i do not support, be it men or women for all i care.

----------

